

Show HN: Famigo Sandbox v1.5 released - mrdub
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.famigo.sandbox
I've been cranking on this this latest version for some time now and am happy to finally be able to show it off.<p>https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.famigo.sandbox<p>Overview:
Famigo's Sandbox turns your android phone/tablet into a kid-friendly device.<p>Details:
This version is a major redesign and includes some great new features including an app wishlist (no more downloading apps before parent approval) and remote sandbox management so you can remove/add apps from your kid's sandbox from your browser.<p>There are a lot of new features in this update and we'd love to hear your feedback or if you have any trouble with the latest version. Thanks!<p>email: info@famigo.com
web: www.famigo.com
twitter: @shaundubs<p>-Shaun
======
mrdub
I've been cranking on this this latest version for some time now and am happy
to finally be able to show it off.

Overview: Famigo's Sandbox turns your android phone/tablet into a kid-friendly
device.

Details: This version is a major redesign and includes some great new features
including an app wishlist (no more downloading apps before parent approval)
and remote sandbox management so you can remove/add apps from your kid's
sandbox from your browser.

There are a lot of new features in this update and we'd love to hear your
feedback or if you have any trouble with the latest version. Thanks!

email: info@famigo.com web: <http://www.famigo.com>

-Shaun

